# Basa fish.



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

I went out shopping for food the other night and picked up some fish for the Piranhas. I tried a new one called basa fish because i have never seen it on the market.

The Rbp's go crazy for it. I always feed them the same sized portions but when i put the basa in the tank they are more aggressive then usual and they always eat the whole thing, never leaving scraps behind.

Has any one else tried this fish for feeding ? i think its some type of Cat fish.


----------



## remy5405 (Feb 8, 2008)

basa fish
it is a catfish. should be a nice snack
and for the best taste try this Link


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Lol nice man, im not to interested in eating it myself. I only really like salmon , halibut and haddock. Other then that i find other fish not that nice tasting. Thanks for the info on the fish though.

My Rbps love it so odds are other pygos will too. People should check this fish out.


----------



## badkarma2010 (Dec 24, 2007)

I've been feeding my caribes the basa fillets since i got them about a year and a half ago. realtively inexpensive and clean. they love it.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Clean, thats what i really like about this fish. It doesn't chunk off and go everywhere like smelt does. I only recently found out about this fish, wish i knew about it earlier. 5.99 for 5 thick fillets, cant go wrong.


----------

